# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Im Kopf einer Tochter...

## blume218

... könnten nicht weniger Gegensätze miteinander um die Vorherrschaft kämpfen...

Bitte entschuldigt, aber ich muss einfach meine Gedanken niederschreiben... ordnen... ihnen Freiraum geben... ich schreibe, weil es mir oft leichter fällt als zu sprechen. Ich schreibe für mich... als ob die Gedanken-Knoten in meinem Kopf dadurch lockerer werden. Seltsam, vielleicht verrückt, ich weiß... aber es hilft mir. 

Heute haben wir ja erfahren - kaum ging es wieder sichtbar bergauf - dass sie morgen eine Schädel-MRT machen wollen, weil er seit 2 Tagen aus angeblich nicht erklärbaren Gründen immer nur morgens und immer nur kurz bricht (Zitat der Ärztin der Visite: "ich kann mir nicht erklären, warum Sie brechen"). 
So "nebenbei" schwingt mit, dass sein Zimmernachbar nur zur Kontrolle ins Spital kam und gleich drin bleiben musste, weil bei ihm Metastasen im Gehirn festgestellt wurden. Also wollte die Ärztin bei Vati "sicherheitshalber alles ausschließen", damit sie bald heraus finden, warum er seit 2 Tagen immer nur morgens bricht.

Fakt ist: er bekommt seit 2 Tagen Abends und Morgens Tabletten, die er vorher nicht bekam, bis dato hat er nicht nach ihrem Namen gefragt, auch meine Mutter konnte heute nicht herausfinden, wie diese Medikamente heißen. Aber sie will morgen versuchen, einen Arzt zu erwischen, um von ihm den Namen zu verlangen. Wir wissen also nicht, WAS sie überhaupt bewirken sollen. 

es mag sein, dass sein Zimmernachbar Hirnmetastasen hat... aber sind Auswirkungen von Metastasen im Kopf nicht stärker bzw. dauerhafter? Nicht nur immer morgens und danach is alles wunderbar, als wäre nie was gewesen? Müsste er dann nicht auch mal unter Tag brechen?

Vati hatte in den letzten Jahren so viel Pech, immer trat die Schlimmste aller Möglichkeiten ein...

wir wissen, dass sein Krebs sehr aggressiv und fortgeschritten ist. Was sollen wir da erwarten? 

es wäre nicht seine erste Metastase... 

warum um alles in der Welt immer er?? warum kann er nicht mal nach 20 Jahren Ruhe haben? Immer is irgendwas... Zuerst Innenohrtumor, dann zig Nierensteine, dann PCa... 

Glaube... Stoßgebete... tja... sollte es da oben einen netten, gütigen, fürsorglichen Herren in weißem, wallenden Gewand mit Rauschebart geben, dann hat er mich jedenfalls nicht überzeugt...

Wieviel Zeit wird ihm dann noch bleiben, sollte er wieder eine niederschmetternde Diagnose bekommen?

Wie um alles in der Welt würde er das psychisch ertragen? Wie meine Mutter? Wie sollen ich und meine Schwestern das meistern, ihnen beistehen? Wir sind doch selbst schon fast am Ende...

Super. Geht's noch egoistischer? ER hat Krebs, nicht ich... und ICH jammer über "wie soll ich das nur schaffen?" und "schön langsam wird mir alles zu viel!"... ??? pffff....

ok... einatmen, ausatmen, bis 10 zählen... die Diagnose ist noch nicht da. Vielleicht ist eh alles in Ordnung!... hm... ABER... aber... bis jetzt hatte er immer so viel Pech...

kann ich mich mal für eine Richtung entscheiden??

es ist nun mal so wie es ist... man kann es nicht ändern... VIELLEICHT ein bisschen verbessern... aber es ist wie es ist...

Sollte es doch Metastasen im Hirn geben, die das unerklärliche Erbrechen auslösen, vielleicht kann man das doch irgendwie eindämmen?? vielleicht kann man ja was machen??...

Schönreden... wir sind so weit... wo ist das "es ist wie es ist"?... ich muss das ständige vor-mich-her-reden auch LEBEN. Akzeptieren. Ergeben. Annehmen...

Klappt nicht wirklich... aus Selbstschutz? Um stark zu sein, wenn doch die schlechte Nachricht kommt? Kann es mir nicht leisten, schwach zu sein. Schon allein wegen ihm... und auch wegen meiner Mutter... 

Schlechtes Gewissen... Hab ich zu wenig getan? Mich zu wenig informiert? Zu wenig gelesen? 

warten... dieses Warten... Ungewissheit... sehr enervierend!

Und die Firma?... meine lieben Kollegen... nein, ich glaub, ich mag nicht drüber reden. Oder doch??... Wäre vielleicht aber ganz gut... Nein... Sonst mach ich Fehler, ich muss mich konzentrieren. Kann ja in der Zeit des Wartens eh nichts beeinflussen.

Wo ist eigentlich seine Onkologin? Seit letzter Woche war sie nicht bei ihm. Keiner hat sie gesehen... Gut, vielleicht ist sie auf einer Fortbildung? Warum fragt er nicht nach ihr?

Und mein Lebensgefährte? Es trifft auch ihn... aber er ist hilflos, kann damit nicht umgehen, schweigt... er bemüht sich sehr, aber ihm fehlen die Worte. Verstehe ich. Mir auch. Außerdem: Sein Papa hat(te) auch Krebs... er ist nicht der Typ fürs viele Reden und Aussprechen... muss er auch nicht...

Also irgendwie würde es mich doch wundern, wenn er etwas im Gehirn hätte... das passt doch nicht zusammen... seit 2 Tagen bekommt er neue Medis, seit 2 Tagen bricht er nur in der Früh, sonst gehts ihm sehr gut, sagt er selbst!... Und der Magenschutz: den nimmt er immer falsch ein! ZUM Essen und nicht eine Zeit lang vorher... aber gut, das macht er ja leider schon länger so... er hört ja nicht auf Mutti...

fortgeschritten... palliativ... das klingt alles so negativ. So endgültig... Irgendwie mag ich das nicht hören, auch wenn ich genau weiß, was das heißt, welche Konsequenzen diese Worte mit sich tragen. Er hat doch noch Zeit für seine Wanderung! Wie lang wohl der Weg noch durch den Wald führt? Es ist ja eigentlich ein sehr schöner Wald... Ich mag Wälder. Er hat viele Weggabelungen und schöne, große, alte Bäume... so stell ich mir das Leben vor. Nur welche Weggabelung ist für ihn die Richtige?

Ach... es wird hoffentlich ein negativer Befund! Nur nicht fertig machen lassen! Er tut es ja auch nicht! Er ist richtig gut gelaunt! Ich bewundere ihn... Bin richtig stolz auf ihn!

Jetzt bin ich doch irgendwie müde. Aber positiv gestimmt. Kein Hurra-Optimismus, aber positiv! Vielleicht hat er ja diesmal Glück! Das wäre schön!

Wir werden sehen...

Allen, die hier mein WirrWarr doch gelesen haben: schlaft gut! Ich wünsche euch eine gute Nacht! Wir lassen uns nicht unterkriegen! Nein! 

LG
Kathi

----------


## blume218

Erleichterung... 

wir haben zwar kein Ergebnis, die MR hat noch nicht stattgefunden, aber meine Schwester und ich, auch Vati, sind jetzt überzeugt davon, dass es von den neuen Medikamenten kommt. Von diesen dubiosen "neuen gelben"...

Solche Zufälle gibt es nicht. Exakt seit er die neuen Medis bekommen hat, ging es mit dem Erbrechen los. Immer nur nach dem Frühstück.
Und heute war es wieder so. Nur diesmal wurde Blutdruck gemessen, der war immens niedrig: 67:52... und meine Schwester meinte, dass man auch von niedrigem Blutdruck brechen kann. Das stimmt, das kenne ich auch von früher von mir selbst als mein Kreislaufsystem durcheinander war.
Er berichtete auch davon, dass ihm davor immer "so heiß" wird... Und kaum hat er gebrochen, geht es ihm schlagartig besser, bekommt bald wieder Appetit und auch der Blutdruck hat sich dann bald wieder normalisiert.

Für mich als Laie sieht das nicht nach Hirnmetastase aus! Da müsste er wirklich öfter Beschwerden haben. Hat er aber nicht.

Jetzt heißt es: rausfinden, was das für komische Medikamente sind, wie die heißen. Und ich traue mich wetten, dass ich dann in der Beschreibung bei den Nebenwirkungen "Erbrechen" lesen werde.

Ich denke, diesen enorm lauten Plumps habt ihr bis zu euch nach Deutschland gehört :-)

LG und Danke für eure Geduld, für euer Verständnis!

----------


## Carlos

Liebe Kathi,
es ist sehr schwer, Dir eine Antwort auf diese bewegenden Zeilen zu geben. Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass es Dir helfen wird Deine Sorgen und Gedanken auf diese Art und Weise zum Ausdruck zu bringen und dies alles zu schreiben was Du oft nicht aussprechen kannst, auch weil Dir die geeigneten Zuhörer fehlen. Vielleicht bringt Dir das auch die nötige Kraft welche Du weiterhin brauchen wirst.
Scheue Dich deshalb nicht, es auch künftig so zu halten und den Gedanken freien Lauf zu lassen. Viele Forumsleser werden Dich insgeheim dabei begleiten und Dich gut verstehen.
Tapfere Töchter, welche sich für ihre kranken Väter einsetzten gab es ja hier im Forum schon öfter und ich habe sie immer sehr bewundert. (Habe selbst auch zwei Töchter)
Wünsche Dir und Deinem Papa alles Gute. Herzliche Grüße, Carlos

----------


## blume218

Danke Carlos, das is total lieb von dir!!liebe Grüße Kathi

----------


## blume218

Ich funktioniere... irgendwie... gestern habe ich wieder geweint, danach ging es besser und ich habe wieder in den Funktionsmodus umgeschaltet. Ein seltsames Gefühl.

Überhaupt komme ich mir ein bisschen wie im falschen Film vor, so ferngesteuert... ich weiß, dass ich das tun muss. Ich muss funktionieren. Und Vati darf nichts merken, es muss so weiter gehen wie bisher. Ich möchte das auch! Ich möchte mit ihm scherzen, lachen, über Politik und Wirtschaft diskutieren, so wie immer. Das tut ihm gut und mir auch... obwohl es komisch ist, mit dem Gedanken "hoffentlich übersteht er Weihnachten" im Hintergrund mit ihm Späße zu machen... irgendwie zwigespalten...

Meine Mutter weiß noch nicht alles, meine Schwester hat es ihr nicht so unverblümt gesagt, aber sie ahnt es: "man darf sich nichts vormachen"... sie trägt es einstweilen erstaunlicher Weise mit Fassung. Aber das wird sich noch ändern...

Man weiß, dass man seine Eltern irgendwann gehen lassen muss, aber wenn man dann eine leider halbwegs realistische Prognose bekommt (die natürlich nicht 100%ig stimmen muss, aber in seinem Fall fürchte ich, dass sie stimmen wird), trifft es einen dann doch. Auch, wenn man sich Wochen und Monate davor schon irgendwie darauf vorbereitet hat, sich immer wieder gesagt hat "er ist unheilbar krank", "er wird an diesem verdammten Krebs sterben!"... es ist hart. 

Und ich muss funktionieren. Für ihn und für den Rest der Familie. Auch für mich. Der Realismus ist stark und für mich, glaube ich, der richtige Weg. Und wenn ich weine, dann will ich nicht lange weinen. Es bringt ihm doch nichts, wenn ich den Kopf hängen lasse! Das zieht ihn nur mit runter und das wäre ganz schlecht. Er muss schon genug ertragen.

Ein komisches Gefühl... echt!

----------


## muehli_01

liebe kathi,

du hast natürlich recht dass es ihm nichts bringt wenn du den kopf hängen lässt und doch ist es wichtig dass du ab und zu an dich denkst,denn es nutzt ihm gar nichts wenn du nicht mehr kannst.
das funktionieren ist eine komischerweise ganz normale sache,man macht einfach und gut ist hauptsache man macht.ich habe es versucht so zu halten dass ich so weine wenn er es nicht sieht,weil ich dachte trauern kann ich nachher,und genau so war es gut,aber sehr kräftezehrend.
vielleicht kannst du dir irgendwas schönes gönnen,etwas was dir kraft gibt.
pass schön auf dich auf und ich schicke dir ein kleines bisschen kraft,lass dich nicht zusehr unterkriegen,unheilbar ist schlimm genug,und doch weiss man letztendlich woran man ist.

alles liebe für dich fühle dich umarmt
gabi

----------


## blume218

Liebe Gabi,

vielen Dank für deine lieben Worte!
Ich habe deinen Rat befolgt und mir nächste Woche Dienstag und Mittwoch frei genommen. Zum Gedanken-Ordnen, zum Durchschnaufen. Ich möchte da mit meinem Lebensgefährten (er hat jetzt auch frei) irgendwo hin fahren einen schönen Spaziergang machen, mit der Kamera bewaffnet... es ist Frühling. Vielleicht kommt uns ja etwas Schönes vor die Linse... jetzt fängt vieles an zu blühen, das hebt die Stimmung.
Und ich möchte mal so richtig ausschlafen...
Ist alles purer Egoismus, aber ich glaube, das wird mir sehr gut tun. Da kann ich auch sicher wieder Kraft tanken.

Ich bin sehr froh, dass meine Chefin sehr viel Verständnis für die Situation hat! Sie hat mir ohne zu zögern sofort frei genommen und mich versucht zu trösten. Das war total lieb von ihr...

Liebe Grüße
Kathi

----------


## jürgvw

Liebe Kathi,

was Du da vorhast, hat mit Egoismus nun wirklich nichts zu tun. Wenn Du Dich abkämpfst, ohne an Dich selber und Deine eigene Gesundheit zu denken, kannst Du auch niemandem mehr helfen! Ich wünsche Dir zwei ruhige Tage und schöne Wälder mit schönen Blumen. Dein Vati hätte sicher Freude (auch aenn er es vielleicht nicht zeigen würde), würdest Du ihm ein schönes Foto schenken, das Du mit Deiner Kamera eingefangen hast.

Liebe Wünsche

Jürg

----------


## blume218

Lieber Jürg,

da hast du Recht! Über so ein Foto würde er sich vielleicht wirklich freuen! Hab gar nicht daran gedacht, ihm dann eines einrahmen zu lassen... vielleicht gelingt mir ja ein Foto von einer Biene. Bienen mag er sehr - außer natürlich am Jausen-Kuchen *gg*...

Ich hoffe sehr, dass nächste Woche dann das Wetter halbwegs gut ist, damit mein Lebensgefährte und ich auch wirklich in die Natur raus und fotografieren können... 

Liebe Grüße
Kathi

P.S.: ich glaube, der erste Schock geht schön langsam vorüber, der Realist setzt sich Gott sei Dank durch und Stunde um Stunde kommt bissl mehr Kraft zurück... sehr gut!

----------


## Angi 345

hallo blume,

oh man wie sehr ich dir nachfühlen kann das ist unglaublich. Ich hab ja schon eine Beitrag geschrieben aber ich kenne sehr wohl diese schwarze stunden in denen gar nix hilft aber wirklich auch gar nichts.
Ich bin auch Tochter und ich hab stellenweise mehr gelitten wie mein Vater. Einmal musste er mich sogar trösten das ist  krass aber für mich war es so schwer loszulassen. 
Am schlimmsten war die Zeit vor der Biopsie ( Krebsverdacht) bis zum Ergebnis. KREBS !!!! Dann die Zeit bis zu OP und dann die Zeiten kurz vor den PSA KOntrollen. Immer wieder das selbe hoffen warten bangen...... Boa wie
sehr ich das kenne. Und eigentlich gibt es auch kaum tröstende Worte.Sei froh dass dein Vater noch so " gut" damit umgeht. Meiner hat eine lange Zeit seelisch so gelitten das war der horror. 
Was mir wirklich geholfen hat war das weinen immer wieder weinen und loslassen das hat mir eine ganze Menge Kraft zurückgegeben. Und egal wie weit ich meinen Vater losgelassen habe in dieser Zeit hab ich gemerkt,
dass ich ihn niemals verlieren werde auch wenn wer tot ist.

Die Realität hilft mir aber auch !!!! Sprich sich mit allen MÖglichkeiten auseinanderzusetzten. Der Krebs kann jederzeit zurückkommen das kann er aber auch bei jedem anderen gesunden Mensch. Jedoch halte ich immer und immer wieder an den Menschen fest die seit 10 jahren und mehr mit dieser kranheit leben. Ich wünsche deinem Vater wirklich dass man ihn noch lange behandeln kann..............Sein PSA Wert ist ja noch nicht sooooooo hoch dass man da gleich von einem Ende sprechen müsste . Hört sich für mich immer noch alles so an als ob man das behandeln kann. Ich wünsche es Dir und deiner familie wirklich sehr. Und hey weil du geschrieben hast egoismus. 
Ich denke alles was du empfindest ist richtig. Du leidest da genauso mit und kannst nichts dagegen tun. Als Tochter verbindet dich mit deinem Vater ein unsichtbares Band!!! Aber egal was passiert es wird nie reißen.
Bei mir was es sogar so schlimm dass ich sauer auf meinen Vater war so nach dem MOTTO: Wie kannst du mir das antun !!!!! Und da sprichst du von egoismus. Ich fühle da voll mit !!!!!!

Ganz liebe Grüsse
Angi

----------


## blume218

Liebe Angi,

ja, so sind sie die Väter... selbst schwer krank und doch trösten sie andere. Bewundernswert! Ich habe oft erlebt, wie er meine Mutter getröstet hat... ob ich an seiner Stelle diese Kraft, diese Nerven gehabt hätte? Ich denke nicht... 

Stimmt. Das Band wird nie reißen... Gott sei Dank! Trotzdem fällt es schwer, loszulassen. Aber wie gesagt, der Realismus hilft da auch eine Menge.

Naja, sein Wert ist zwar nicht soooo hoch, aber es dürfte doch schon viele Knochenmetastasen geben und die Onkologin meinte, dass sie der PSA-Wert jetzt nicht mehr interessiert. Aha... Naja... ich muss mir am Wochenende mal seinen Patientenbrief genauer ansehen, den er gestern bei der Entlassung aus dem Spital bekommen hat. Da stehen zwar sicher Milliarden von Abkürzungen drauf, aber die werde ich schon im Inet finden. Vielleicht kann ich dann einen Grund dafür erkennen.

Oh ja, die Zeit vor den PSA-Kontrollen... die ist wirklich schlimm... da ist man schon 2 Tage vorher hochgradig nervös, zeigt es aber nicht, um andere nicht damit anzustecken... aber an ruhig schlafen ist da nie zu denken. Ich schätze, unseren Vätern geht es da nicht anders...

Ich drücke deinem Papa ganz fest die Daumen, dass sein Wert immer so weit unten bleibt!!!

LG
Kathi

----------


## Angi 345

hallo blume,

schreib auf jeden fall weiter hier rein. Vielleicht gibt es ja jemand hier der noch andere therapiemöglichkeiten kennt. !!!! DAs mit dem PSA Wert versteh ich nicht so ganz der ist ja jetzt nun mal wirklich nicht so hoch.
Außerdem sagt der doch aus wie weit fortgeschritten der Krebs ist. Bei einem PSA Wert von 15 oder 16 , sorry aber ich finde den jetzt nicht so hoch dass ich da ans sterben denken würde ich weiss nicht vielleicht täusche ich
mich da auch. Aber ich kenne fälle die leben jetzt schon seit paar jahren mit PSA Werten über 100. Du solltest dich weiter schlau machen. Da gibt es doch noch so viele Möglichkeiten an Medikamenten ( Hormontherpie) ......
Irgendwas muss da doch noch helfen. Bei dem PSA Wert Sorry ist so !!!!! Vielleicht weiss hier im Forum noch jemand was ??????????????

Liebe Grüsse
Angi

----------


## blume218

Liebe Angi,

ich vermute, es liegt vielleicht daran, dass er operiert wurde, also schon mal von vornherein nicht so hohe Werte haben sollte, wie jemand, der nicht operiert wurde? Auch denke ich, dass es vielleicht mit der Tumorzellenart zu tun hat. Vielleicht schlagen sich seine Metastasen nicht im PSA-Wert nieder? Ich weiß es nicht so genau. Leider! Diesbezüglich bekam ich nie ein Info. Weder von ihm, noch von Ärzten. Ich höre immer nur "sehr fortgeschritten"...

Nicht nur seine Onkologin, auch andere Ärzte im Spital, meinten, dass alles sehr weit fortgeschritten ist, alles "voll" ist, und wir, wie gesagt, froh sein können, wenn er nächstes Jahr noch lebt, sprich Weihnachten erlebt.
Ich weiß, man soll nicht so viel auf solche Prognosen geben, vor allem nicht, wenn er jetzt Zytiga bekommt und noch 1 Chemo bei einem evtl. Misserfolg von Zytiga bekommen kann, aber ich bin Realist und nehme diese Prognose im Hinterkopf schon ernst. Auch, wenn sie nicht so ganz stimmen muss. Jeder Tag, an dem er diese Prognose überschreitet, ist dann ein umso größeres Geschenk.

Ich hoffe aber auf jeden Fall das Beste und konzentriere mich jetzt auf die Schmerztherapie, Ernährung, Homöopathie und dergleichen, was ihm ein gesteigertes Wohlbefinden verschaffen kann.

Vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und er spricht auf das Zytiga gut an? Das wäre sehr schön! Aber ich konzentriere mich jetzt nicht mehr, so wie früher, auf die Krebsbehandlung per se. An der kann ich ohnehin nichts ändern. Dieser Fahrplan steht für die nächsten Wochen und Monate fest und den finde ich auch gut. Zytiga halte ich für eine nicht zu verachtende Chance.

Ich bin auch echt froh, dass es hier so viele Tipps gibt, auch was die Ernährung und Nahrungsergänzungen gibt! hab mich noch gar nicht durch alles durchgelesen :-) aber schon einiges notiert...

Es ist schön, dass es euch alle gibt und man immer ein offenes Ohr findet, vor allem Verständnis!! Das ist wirklich sehr schön!! DANKE!!!

LG
Kathi

----------


## Angi 345

nochmal ich............... 

ja also mich berührt das wirklich total was du da so schreibst weil ich total mitfühle und morgen kann es mich ja auch betreffen, da ist man froh für jedes tröstende Wort und
man klammert sich ja wirklich an jeden strohhalm.

Das tut mir echt leid, dass das bei deinem Vater schon soweit fortgeschritten ist. Bei dem PSA Wert ( verwirrt mich ) total.

Also hör blos auf keine Prognosen , von wegen so und so lang wird er noch leben. Aber ich kenne das gefühl da ist jeder Tag ein Geschenk..................

Mein Vater trinkt jeden Tag ein halbes Glas Granatapfelsaft ( reiner Muttersaft) 8,50  pro Flasche von Rabenhorst. Verdammt teuer aber 
er zieht das wirklich durch. Soll ja angeblich helfen.

Hoffentlich findet ihr noch eine geeignete Therapie !!!!! 

Ich drück dir ganz fest die Daumen.

Schöne Ostern und bis bald

LG
ANGI

----------


## blume218

Danke Angi, das is lieb von dir!!

du sagst es: irgendwie klammert man sich an jeden Strohhalm - vor allem wenn es um eine halbwegs gute Lebensqualität geht.

Von Granatapfelsaft habe ich hier schon bissl was gelesen, den hab ich auch schon notiert. Ich sammel jetzt wie eine Irre alle Infos über Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen, Hausmittelchen & CO - auch wenn es keine Berge versetzen wird, es wird ein bisschen helfen und jedes bisschen ist ein riesen Erfolg. Alles zählt.

Ich wünsch dir und deinem Papa auch schöne Ostern und für euch alles Gute!! ich drück euch auch fest die Daumen, dass seine Werte so bleiben!

glg
Kathi

----------

